# Symphony of Colors



## nickhalaban (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi guys,

I am a motion graphic artist. I created a 2:30 animation based on two experts from Tchaikovsky's Capricce Italian and Spanish Dance (Swan Lake).






It's more than a draft but not the final version though. But I just wanted to get the ball rolling with this preview and get some feedback.

What do you think? Do you like it?

I have made others using the same technique (video-audio sync) but with other stylers (some more 3-d and so forth), music of those are: Beethoven (9nt Symph, 1st Mov), Mahler (5th symph, 1 st mov), Brahms (Hungarian Dance n5) and Bach (a Tocatta).

I really like those too but I wasn't too sure about the video lenght (would end up being 12 minutes).

I really think is worth everything and I could create my "indie animated classical music film" that becomes really broad-known.

But I would really love to hear some feedback since really few people have seen it (as said it's just a non-final version of 1 of the 5 videos that could end up making the whole video). The other 4 videos are nearly done too, I can show you some more material if you want.

Just let me know your feelings on this, highly appreciated.


----------

